# Nis Knacks



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If Nis Knacks goes out of business, is there any way I could still get a chrome grill? Isnt it from a g20, oem? So if I saw a g20 messed up at a Salvage yard, and the chrome was still good, could I take it for my car? What year of car?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

no its not the same grill.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think nis knacks has more grills and will still be selling items until it runs out I am not sure how many they have but when I talked to Richard when I bought Mine he had plenty,so i would not worry


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Nis Knacks is going out of business?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

No, this is how rumours get started. Re-read what was said. Don't just assume or ill wish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

nis knacks is not going out of business


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

by the way he has a lot of grilles in stock


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah this nis knacks thing was started in another thread. i didn't think they were going out of business!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just said IF, because im not sure when I could get them. I just thought maybe, because they always talk about not having a lot of money, etc, etc... Plus the grill was 60 bucks, and now its 85! I just thought maybe they really need the money or else they might go under.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how can i see what nis knacks has in stock? web site?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Nis-Knacks
owner - Richard
# - 808-487-7700, leave a message cause he rarely answers
url - http://www.nis-knacks.com


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I just saw Richard today where I work at and he is not going under.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats good to hear!


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*chrome grill*

Mosses Nissan has them as well!! a buck fifty...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i think if the grill were less expensive i might go for it, or if i made more money


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

i recently purchased an item from nisknacks and it has been a month w/o an answer or confirmation so i wrote a letter to nisknacks asking what was up and richard called me today and said that he would send me my item, but that he has been so busy with his job at Infinity, he is thinking about shuting nisknacks down. i dunno... but thats just what he told me today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

*Good news/bad news*

Good news, I have had the grill installed for 18 months now. It looks sharp, OEM quality, easy to change and really quite reasonably priced. Bad news, Richard is not taking orders any more. He has pretty much shut it down. check the website.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*nis-knacks*

just got my 97 sentra a few months ago and the b14 chrome grille is in my plans. i just checked nis-knacks and i was dissapointed to find out that they're shutting it down. i pretty much checked the net if there's any other websites that sell these grilles but all my searches end up to nis-knacks. does any b14 owners know of any other sites that sells these grilles? i really like the way the grille looks on the b14.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

question??....is there n e other place i can get the gunmetal projectors and corners other than nis knacks???


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

They carry the black projectors www.matrixracing.com


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I found this while browsing eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6766&item=1876504003


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, never seen a grill like that before. If I had chrome halos that could look good... Maybe dremmel out the black and put in mesh?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's a wierd grille. It's like the 97-99 style only with chrome around the border, LOL


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL with a little chrome spray paint you can have that for free.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

You can buy those OEM style chrome grilles here:
http://www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/cgi-bin/nissan-car-parts/9553-1.html
Not as cool as the Sunny chrome grille, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Nis Nacks was the shit


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea too bad they never sent me MY shit... still.


----------

